# Danger: NOT Politically Correct!!!



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

OMG!

In the media....and giving their honest opinion????




1. " 'Big is NOT beautiful! And plus-size is just a euphemism for FAT!' Kate Hopkins slammed as 'vile' and 'ignorant' on Twitter following TV rant at 18-stone model

2. Outspoken former Apprentice contestant Kate Hopkins - who once said she would never employ an overweight person - has been slammed on Twitter for a 'vile' and 'ignorant' outburst on live TV against overweight people.

3.....Hopkins said overweight people are 'deluding themselves' if they think 'big is beautiful', and are using the line as 'an excuse for not wanting to do exercise and for eating as much as you want'.




4. She continued: 'It's harder to be thin - you need discipline. 'Plus-size' is just a euphemism for fat - and who wants to be fat?'

5. ....big cannot find clothes they would like to wear,' she added. 'And I don't think we should teach our kids that big is beautiful when it's not.'

6. Cooper Wherry - who, at 5ft 9in and 18 stone [252 pounds] says she is 'extremely happy' with how she looks - said we should teach children about 'balance', and not to be 'obsessive'.

7. 'At the end of the day it's more about me feeling less intimidated about being a bigger person and enjoying my life. And not constantly trying to make myself smaller.'

8. When the plus-size model said she was intimidated by gyms because 'people intrinsically judge you and think you're lazy', but that she did do a lot of yoga, Hopkins replied: 'I don't believe you do enough yoga.'





9. 'I'm bored of supporting people. This country is all about support - it's time for discipline.'

10. Disgusted viewers took to Twitter to express their outrage at her opinions, calling her 'vile', 'ignorant' and 'stubborn'.....Hopkins responded to the Twitter backlash with a retort of her own: 'Lots of obese people tweeting their outrage. Take a lie down dears [sic]. One tweet is enough exercise for today.'"
Big is NOT beautiful: Apprentice Kate Hopkins on This Morning ITV with Rachel Cooper Wherry | Mail Online 



This is scary!!!!



What if the trend catches on...and politician let it all hang out.....????


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3I-PVVowFY]Maxine Waters (D) Slip of the Tongue Reveals True Intentions (Socialism for America) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NoNukes (May 31, 2013)

Are you not PC? People say that you are.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Are you not PC? People say that you are.



Of course I am!

In every sense of "PC."


I go out of my way, practically the verbal equivalent of the game of Twister to make certain that I never, ever offend!

Anyone!



But I'm sure you knew that when you posted.


----------



## NoNukes (May 31, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Are you not PC? People say that you are.
> ...



You were obviously never very good at Twister. LOL

I have always despised the whole political correctness crap. Used to catch a lot of flack about this when I was in graduate school.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...





"I have always despised the whole political correctness crap."


Well....in that case.....

*What's ya' point, ya' big dope???*


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 31, 2013)

I know that's over in Londonistan but here in America Fat People and Smokers are gonna' pay more for their "Free" Obama "Care".

Now I want EVERYONE to chant: "U-S-A! U-S-A!"


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

I think she is vile ignorant and stubborn


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

drifter said:


> I think she is vile ignorant and stubborn



You're entitled to your opinion.....tubby.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I think she is vile ignorant and stubborn
> ...





Human beings also get old and wrinkly.

Kate Hopkins is pushing 40, since she is riding the superficial train I bet she is celebrating her birthday with some botox.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

drifter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



What the heck is your point?

Unless one is perfect, they had best not give an opinion on anyone else???


Gee....by that definition, I'd be the only one who could offer an opinion......



Did I mention my nimbus?


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



If someone wants to judge and discriminate against another because of how they "look" then they shouldn't be surprised or offended when others judge them one day for how they look. 

She may not be fat but she's getting old, one day she wont hide those wrinkles and bags under her eyes and others who judge people by looks will judge her.

Looks are the least important to me, more important to me is integrity and work ethic in a job environment.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



While I would agree that you are pretty, I would not agree that you are perfect.


----------



## Sallow (May 31, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Are you not PC? People say that you are.
> ...



Now I find that offensive.


----------



## NoNukes (May 31, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



A joke does not always need a point.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

drifter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



"Looks are the least important to me,....."

Sure doesn't come across that way, peaches...


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

drifter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...





N..nnn...nnnn not.....per...perrr...perfect????


What are you saying????



I..I...believe I have the vapors......


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...





Your quibble was with the first part of the sentence....

....not the second.



That was wise....
....so....you may not be a dope?

Hey....is this a paradox???






And...please..no 'pair of docs' line.....
...that would catapult you back into the dope category.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

American Communist said:


> I know that's over in Londonistan but here in America Fat People and Smokers are gonna' pay more for their "Free" Obama "Care".
> 
> Now I want EVERYONE to chant: "U-S-A! U-S-A!"



Evel Knievel likes ObamaCare.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

drifter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



You just tell that to Dorian Gray!


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

Sallow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Lean in here so I can stick my finger in your eye.

Then you'll know offensive!


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> OMG!
> 
> In the media....and giving their honest opinion????
> 
> ...



no way--they are dependent on the votes of victims


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2013)

Well if big is beautiful and we are all supposed to be PC (not the person), why do we have a people's garden at the White House?  Why are parents discouraged from packing their kids' lunches?  Why did Mayor Bloomberg take away large fountain drinks?

We are a nation obsessed with slimness, sex appeal, and being "hot" but we are supposed to accept people exactly the way they are no matter whether they weigh 105 or 600 pounds?  Personally, I think all of it is a little sick and obsessive.  Beautiful is beautiful in whatever package it comes in and a live and let live attitude is usually the best policy in any society.

I hate cruel jokes and comments about those who aren't so slim or sexy or 'hot' and I hate the over sexualization of little kids and I hate government interference into my choices and options and I hate political correctness in any form and I really like looking at a great body and wishing mine was anything close to that, etc. etc. etc.

And all this either is pretty normal or a pronounced Sybil syndrome.

But bottom line, I see nothing virtuous in going out of our way to make people feel inadequate or ugly or bad because of how they look.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!
> ...





What if they can't help themselves....and for a new party, the Honesty Party.....


Now that would be a paradox, wouldn't it.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Well if big is beautiful and we are all supposed to be PC (not the person), why do we have a people's garden at the White House?  Why are parents discouraged from packing their kids' lunches?  Why did Mayor Bloomberg take away large fountain drinks?
> 
> We are a nation obsessed with slimness, sex appeal, and being "hot" but we are supposed to accept people exactly the way they are no matter whether they weigh 105 or 600 pounds?  Personally, I think all of it is a little sick and obsessive.  Beautiful is beautiful in whatever package it comes in and a live and let live attitude is usually the best policy in any society.
> 
> ...



Is there anything virtuous about lying to them and telling them they look hot when they weigh 600 lbs ?


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Well if big is beautiful and we are all supposed to be PC (not the person), why do we have a people's garden at the White House?  Why are parents discouraged from packing their kids' lunches?  Why did Mayor Bloomberg take away large fountain drinks?
> 
> We are a nation obsessed with slimness, sex appeal, and being "hot" but we are supposed to accept people exactly the way they are no matter whether they weigh 105 or 600 pounds?  Personally, I think all of it is a little sick and obsessive.  Beautiful is beautiful in whatever package it comes in and a live and let live attitude is usually the best policy in any society.
> 
> ...





"But bottom line, I see nothing virtuous in going out of our way to make people feel inadequate or ugly or bad because of how they look."

But, Foxy.....then Liberals will be restricted to emoticons!!!


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well if big is beautiful and we are all supposed to be PC (not the person), why do we have a people's garden at the White House?  Why are parents discouraged from packing their kids' lunches?  Why did Mayor Bloomberg take away large fountain drinks?
> ...



----are you upset now that I called you cuckoo?  don't cry. I was just making a point


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Dorian gray didn't write the article, but I can see why you compared Kate to him


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Well if big is beautiful and we are all supposed to be PC (not the person), why do we have a people's garden at the White House?  Why are parents discouraged from packing their kids' lunches?  Why did Mayor Bloomberg take away large fountain drinks?
> 
> We are a nation obsessed with slimness, sex appeal, and being "hot" but we are supposed to accept people exactly the way they are no matter whether they weigh 105 or 600 pounds?  Personally, I think all of it is a little sick and obsessive.  Beautiful is beautiful in whatever package it comes in and a live and let live attitude is usually the best policy in any society.
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well if big is beautiful and we are all supposed to be PC (not the person), why do we have a people's garden at the White House?  Why are parents discouraged from packing their kids' lunches?  Why did Mayor Bloomberg take away large fountain drinks?
> ...



My Mama taught me that if you can't say something nice, then don't say anything at all.  She didn't stick to that philosophy, but that is what she taught me.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



"My Mama taught me that if you can't say something nice, then don't say anything at all."


I'd be mute.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Cool--then you don't go around screaming ugly is pretty.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 31, 2013)

drifter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I just saw your sig.....too bad you gave up rep....I would have given you one!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Not big on rep, I'd rather have a conversation


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I don't go around telling people they are ugly either.

I volunteer at a nearby rehab/nursing home and in recent months have made the acquaintance of a lady who through whatever physical problem easily weighs more than 500 pounds and is confined to a wheelchair because she can no longer walk.  She is quite sharp mentally, but is incapable of taking care of herself, so she's a resident of the home.  But when I show up there to do the Sunday service, I look out across the little congregation of wheelchair bound folks, and I see her face, eyes shining, absolutely totally committed to the experience and giving me a huge lift.

Her body is a disaster.

But to me she is beautiful.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And she knows full well her body is a disaster--we don't need people lying. It's the overt lying that sucks---it will destroy us.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



But what point is there in telling her that her body is a disaster?  To make her think that's all we really see?   That it is more important than anything else?  That she is worthless because of it?  

I finally let a friend have it when he was constantly pointing out this or that sexy gal in the movies or on TV or pointing to the great tush or boobs he saw on the street while never EVER giving his quite pleasant but unremarkable looking wife a compliment of any kind.  But he was quick to point out things she got wrong or mistakes she made and remind her of those often.   And when we had them for dinner and he bragged on my cooking and asked his wife "Why can't you make it like this, Honey", that was it.  I took him aside and read him the riot act.  He was totally oblivious to the really sad and disappointed and sometimes angry look on his wife's face.  He had no idea of how much his remarks hurt her.

There is a big difference in being honest and going out of your way to point out people's shortcomings or mistakes or inadequacies and thereby embarrass or hurt them.   Most people know the difference between these two things.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What I bolded is really the point imo.

There is no reason to falsely compliment a person if you do not mean it but there is also no reason to go out of your way to demean a person who is seen as beneath a hollywood standard or a personal standard of beauty.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

drifter said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Unfortunately being PC is lying. The term in itself is self explanatory.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't subscribe to to being brutal under the guise of honesty.

I don't go around complimenting I am pretty direct.

Truth is I find most people attractive 

on the rare occasion I don't, I just say nothing.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

drifter said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


and I don't advocate lying. Which is what being politically correct is. If you keep your mouth shut, you are merely being tactful. PC vocalists are liars with an agenda. The use the "less fortunate" to their advantage. Leeches-vultures--Al Sharpton--Jesse Jackson--etc


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Sure we can agree on your point.

The original post was more about attacking people for how they look and I really don't agree with that.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



PC is not intended to be lying.  It is intended to be sensitive to the feelings of others and to not hurt or disrespect them.  Unfortunately those who take it upon themselves to enforce PC are generally huge hypocrites who don't practice it themselves.  To them you are supposed to be PC to certain protected classes and they will enforce that to ridiculous lengths while being purely hateful to any that are NOT considered protected classes - you know, people like Christians or Republicans or conservatives or Tea Partiers etc. etc. etc.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



No it's not---it's intended to get votes----hence the name. We've had other words around for centuries that at least had a little compassion involved.


----------



## Ravi (May 31, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> OMG!
> 
> In the media....and giving their honest opinion????
> 
> ...


why does she fucking care?

Maybe this is her reaction to accusations that she drove a teen to anorexia.


----------



## Ravi (May 31, 2013)

I bet some fatty at the dentist pissed her off because Kate's teeth are so bad, lmao.


----------



## Ravi (May 31, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



^wants people to treat Christians, Republicans, and teepees in a PC manner. If anyone ever doubted you were a hypocrite this post of yours should prove otherwise.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 1, 2013)

drifter said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



But it's not just about "how people look."  Overweight and obesity is bad for your health.
So if we can't criticize fat people, we should stop criticizing smokers, too.  Because it's the same exact thing...people making choices that destroys their health.

This recent trend of encouraging people to accept their fatness is ridiculous. They can accept their fatness all they want to, but I still think it's ugly.  And more importantly, it's bad for your health.

And by the way, I am a fat person.  My BMI is in the normal range right now, but that is because of constant diligence on my part.  If I just "eat what I want to" I get fat.  I have fought it all my life, and sometimes I have lost the battle and been overweight and even into the lower range of obese.  I have never been able to accept that and delude myself into thinking that all that blubber jiggling around is how I want to be.

Being fat is nothing to be proud of.  And for me, being fat is something I will NEVER accept.  So don't expect me to pretend I admire other people for being content with their fatness.  Because that kind of destructive self-indulgence is just not the kind of thing I admire.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 1, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



There is a plethora of health issues people struggle with and it is none of my business in a professional sense. If you smoke use a designated area, it does not mean I won't hire you.

If you drink too much, but are reliable and and do a good job at work sober, then your private life is for your loved ones to deal with.

It is not really up to you or anyone else to decide someone else's health in a work environment if they are doing a decent job.

This is why many people were upset about new york's big gulp ban.

To be honest with you if my loved one was morbidly obese I would help them lose weight for health reasons, but I most definately would not demean them or make them feel their physical weight is their only value to me as a human being.

I also would not make anyone's physical looks be the main importance to me in any close relationship.

It's very popular to fat" shame, just like "slut" shaming and so on, you never see people "alcohol" shame and the reason why is because that is more easily hidden, but it still damages health and relationships when someone is a chronic alcoholic.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 1, 2013)

What about stinky people?  People who don't bathe very often, so they have quite a bit of body odor? 

That's just how they are, right?  No one should give them a hard time about it, right?  Employers should not hesitate to employ them, right?

If you are in a close relationship with a stinky person, you should not let that be of main importance.  Just hold your breath, why don't you?

Let's hear it for stinky people!  They have rights, too!!!  We should be considerate of their feelings.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 1, 2013)

By the way, I hope people see the difference between being wrinkled, or bald, or short, or black, or white, or homely or beautiful or young or old and....

being fat or stinky.

You see how we can't really control some of those things, but we have some control over being fat or stinky?

See the difference?   Big difference.


----------



## skye (Jun 1, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> What about stinky people?  People who don't bathe very often, so they have quite a bit of body odor?
> 
> That's just how they are, right?  No one should give them a hard time about it, right?  Employers should not hesitate to employ them, right?
> 
> ...



Oh Lord have mercy! 

Stinky people are a pest


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 1, 2013)

skye said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > What about stinky people?  People who don't bathe very often, so they have quite a bit of body odor?
> ...



Skye!!!!  Stop that!  You are being inconsiderate and insensitive!  There may be stinky people on this forum!


----------



## skye (Jun 1, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...





darling..... a rep for you!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 1, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> What about stinky people?  People who don't bathe very often, so they have quite a bit of body odor?
> 
> That's just how they are, right?  No one should give them a hard time about it, right?  Employers should not hesitate to employ them, right?
> 
> ...



You have disclosed that you yourself are overweight, do you feel you should not be hired for a job you are qualified for because you are overweight?

I would hire you if you were a good worker.

The article is about chastising overweight fat people, not people who have any medical condition that can cause body odor, which happens to exist to.

Personal relationships are handled personally and with sensitivity in my life because anyone close to me matters a lot to me.


----------



## skye (Jun 1, 2013)

I have no words..... no words to convey my .... contempt.... my disgust.... to everything politically correct.

Losers..... weaklings.... 

That's the sort  people you find at the end of the tunnel.  Moral beggars ..... pathetic!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, I guess y'all can have a field day telling me YOUR truths...that I am fat and stinky. Will it make you feel better about yourselves that you "aren't liars" by going out of your way to say something negative?

I am about 20 lbs overweight. I have not chosen to be 20 lbs overweight. I have a hard time walking. Not due to fatness...due to medical problems. I also smoke. I'm still trying to quit, but it comes in spurts because I fail all the time. Maybe I'm stupid too. So there you go...I am fat, stink and am stupid.  Gosh. Do make sure you tell me that from time to time, just so you can pat yourselves on the back about how much a liar you are NOT and feel proud you spouted out truth. And be thankful you don't have to see my fat, ugly, smelly face when you say it because I am an ugly crier. So there you go. Fat, smelly, stupid, smoker and ugly.

Wow. Great weapons to use so you can feel all powerful.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Well, I guess y'all can have a field day telling me YOUR truths...that I am fat and stinky. Will it make you feel better about yourselves that you "aren't liars" by going out of your way to say something negative?
> 
> I am about 20 lbs overweight. I have not chosen to be 20 lbs overweight. I have a hard time walking. Not due to fatness...due to medical problems. I also smoke. I'm still trying to quit, but it comes in spurts because I fail all the time. Maybe I'm stupid too. So there you go...I am fat, stink and am stupid.  Gosh. Do make sure you tell me that from time to time, just so you can pat yourselves on the back about how much a liar you are NOT and feel proud you spouted out truth. And be thankful you don't have to see my fat, ugly, smelly face when you say it because I am an ugly crier. So there you go. Fat, smelly, stupid, smoker and ugly.
> 
> Wow. Great weapons to use so you can feel all powerful.



This is how I feel about that to people close to me in my life, glad you are human 

[ame=http://youtu.be/QPiK_yGG8ag]Billy Joel "Just the way you are" Live 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 2, 2013)

drifter said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > What about stinky people?  People who don't bathe very often, so they have quite a bit of body odor?
> ...



I am not overweight.  I have a tendency to be overweight and I have been overweight in my life, but I fight back and do everything I can to keep my weight reasonable.  My weight is within my healthy BMI range right now.  Although at the high end.

As for work, my qualifications and skills are good enough that people have never seemed to have an issue with me being a few pounds overweight.  Besides, in this day and age, there seem to be more fat people than thin people!  Especially women.

Most of the people I've run across who stink do NOT have a medical condition.  They simply don't bother taking a shower or putting on clean clothes most days.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I would have no problem working with you if you were overweight.

There are medical conditions that can cause body odor I have met one person in a work environment that had one many years ago, he had a doctors note and so we dealt with it.

There are also people who where perfumes, aftershave also smokers, who have a smell  while some may like it others may not.

If something interferes with the ability to excel in work performance usually management sets goals or addresses it.

Being overweight or fat is does not mean a person won't excel in there work.

My question to you was: If you were in your "overweight" phase do you think you should not be hired for a job you are qualified for simply because you are overweight?

That is what the article in the original post is about.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Well, I guess y'all can have a field day telling me YOUR truths...that I am fat and stinky. Will it make you feel better about yourselves that you "aren't liars" by going out of your way to say something negative?
> 
> I am about 20 lbs overweight. I have not chosen to be 20 lbs overweight. I have a hard time walking. Not due to fatness...due to medical problems. I also smoke. I'm still trying to quit, but it comes in spurts because I fail all the time. Maybe I'm stupid too. So there you go...I am fat, stink and am stupid.  Gosh. Do make sure you tell me that from time to time, just so you can pat yourselves on the back about how much a liar you are NOT and feel proud you spouted out truth. And be thankful you don't have to see my fat, ugly, smelly face when you say it because I am an ugly crier. So there you go. Fat, smelly, stupid, smoker and ugly.
> 
> Wow. Great weapons to use so you can feel all powerful.



Gracie, Gracie, Gracie.  20 lbs. is not too bad.  And I guess you mean you stink because you smoke?  I cannot fault you for smoking, I smoked for 30 years.  My husband still smokes.  I guess I have a stinky husband, eh?  lol

Gracie, I think the point is not that we should point out other people's faults and demean them for it.  What some people are wanting us to do is applaud them for their fatness.  That's what I have a problem with.

Some of the dearest people in my life have been overweight.  I love them regardless of their weight.  But I don't compliment them on it, either.

Remember the picture I posted of my sister with the fish she caught?  She is probably 60pounds overweight, but she is precious to me.  I also think she is very attractive, although she was downright beautiful when she was thin back in her youth.  I don't bug her about her weight.  But I don't tell her the weight looks good, either.  She knows better, anyway.

See the difference.  Does that make sense?

I like you even if you are fat and stinky! lol  Just kidding, I'm pretty sure you aren't really all that fat and stinky. : )


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't get it why some people here are zooming in ... in fat..... we are talking everything here not just that.... now if some stink    that's another story,they should take it to soap and water for heavens sake!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

skye said:


> I don't get it why some people here are zooming in ... in fat..... we are talking everything here not just that.... now if some stink    that's another story,they should take it to soap and water for heavens sake!



We are talking about the article in the original post which is about overweight people.


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2013)

so what.... if they are happy overweight so what..... let them be...

what I don't like is PC vocabulary. That's all.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 2, 2013)

drifter said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Okay, fair enough, let me try to answer that.

First of all, when I am fat, my self-esteem is not very good.  Because I myself don't approve of my fatness.  I am disappointed in myself.

Therefore, I fully expect it to affect my employability.  If I am slim and looking good, well-dressed and nicely groomed, I imagine that I am an all-around better candidate for the job.

I have hired people who were overweight, QUITE overweight, to work at a front desk where they greeted visitors, clients, etc.  So, let's get that out right now...I personally do not discriminate against fat people.

Should I not be hired for a job I am qualified for simply because I am overweight?  I fully expect that to happen.  I expect to be discriminated against because I am fat.  That's why I work so hard to keep my weight under control.

Is it right?  *Is it fair if someone doesn't hire me because I am fat?  Depends.  If they have high-powered clients coming in and I don't portray the image they want of their company, they have every right not to hire me.*  Many things come into play when candidates are considered for a job opening.  The overall first impression you give to people does play a part in your success at getting jobs.  Your weight is something you have control over.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Well, I guess y'all can have a field day telling me YOUR truths...that I am fat and stinky. Will it make you feel better about yourselves that you "aren't liars" by going out of your way to say something negative?
> 
> I am about 20 lbs overweight. I have not chosen to be 20 lbs overweight. I have a hard time walking. Not due to fatness...due to medical problems. I also smoke. I'm still trying to quit, but it comes in spurts because I fail all the time. Maybe I'm stupid too. So there you go...I am fat, stink and am stupid.  Gosh. Do make sure you tell me that from time to time, just so you can pat yourselves on the back about how much a liar you are NOT and feel proud you spouted out truth. And be thankful you don't have to see my fat, ugly, smelly face when you say it because I am an ugly crier. So there you go. Fat, smelly, stupid, smoker and ugly.
> 
> Wow. Great weapons to use so you can feel all powerful.



Gracie, you forgot OLD! 

Actually...

Your kindness comes through your posts.

We should all be struck blind!
Thank goodness PCs don't have smellavision...yet!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 2, 2013)

By the way, I used to date a lawyer and he told me about a woman they had working at the law office and she had a body odor problem.  It was a medical problem.  But she stank, really bad.  The entire office would be filled with her odor.  Clients were not impressed with the atmosphere of their offices.

He had to let her go.  Now this was a lawyer.  So, believe me he knew that he had every right to fire her, medical reasons or not.  An employer cannot be expected to have an individual working in his offices who stinks the whole place up.

He said he saw her a year or so later, and she ran up to him smiling.  She did not stink.  As a result of being fired, she had sought medical help for her problem and had succeeded in getting her body odor under control.  She actually thanked him for forcing her to confront her problem.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Sure, it's not a cut n dry simplified thing.

I simply don't think that making a blanking statement like the author in the article did applies to everything about human beings being overweight.

I also don't compliment people if I don't mean it and I don't define beauty on only physicality. _but most people I can find attractive _

Thanks for answering,


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> By the way, I used to date a lawyer and he told me about a woman they had working at the law office and she had a body odor problem.  It was a medical problem.  But she stank, really bad.  The entire office would be filled with her odor.  Clients were not impressed with the atmosphere of their offices.
> 
> He had to let her go.  Now this was a lawyer.  So, believe me he knew that he had every right to fire her, medical reasons or not.  An employer cannot be expected to have an individual working in his offices who stinks the whole place up.
> 
> He said he saw her a year or so later, and she ran up to him smiling.  She did not stink.  As a result of being fired, she had sought medical help for her problem and had succeeded in getting her body odor under control.  She actually thanked him for forcing her to confront her problem.




Sounds like it was handled tactfully.


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2013)

thing is... people should not be so thin skinned.... 

too many lillies of the valley around in these PC times.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 2, 2013)

drifter said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I can make a blanket statement about people who are overweight.  I do not find them attractive.  I find fat very unattractive.  However, I am not planning to have a physical relationship with most people I meet, so it doesn't matter if I find them attractive or not.

I know what you mean about not defining beauty only on physicality.  I once saw a man in the grocery store whose face had been horribly burned.  He was just walking around doing his shopping like everything was cool, and his face was just horribly scarred.  Maimed, even.

I happened to get behind him in line at the check-out, and he was chatting and laughing with the checker as if nothing was wrong.  

I told friends about it later and I said that guy was the sexiest man I'd seen in a long time.  He was so brave and confident in spite of his scarred face.  I swear I would have jumped in bed with him if he'd asked! (just kidding...sort of).  He was beautiful, his beautiful soul shined right through his scarred visage.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 2, 2013)

drifter said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I used to date a lawyer and he told me about a woman they had working at the law office and she had a body odor problem.  It was a medical problem.  But she stank, really bad.  The entire office would be filled with her odor.  Clients were not impressed with the atmosphere of their offices.
> ...



Well, yes, he was not mean about it.  He was as gentle as he could be when he fired her.  But at the same time he was honest and made it clear that it was her body odor that made it impossible for them to keep her working there.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I feel the same way, just by your description he sounds sexy


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2013)

Koosh, I like you too.
But....if you think people are applauding folks who are obese by not telling them they are a bunch of fatties and that will make them UNfat...you are wrong. Mental issues come into play. Medical issues come in to play. Telling someone it is ok to be fat in unpc? No. It's called tact. Some can't help their weight. And telling her she looks good is telling your sister you love her and she is beautiful no matter what. And she is, isn't she?

I'm a liar. A big fat ugly stinky stupid smelly liar. A gal had her baby with her at the market. She oohed and ahhd over that baby and asked everyone within range if they thought it was the most beautiful baby they have ever seen. Um. No. That kids head was HUGE, as was it's body. And the ugliest face I have ever seen in all my years. But I said he was just darling and how proud she must be and to watch out when he gets older becaues the ladies will be all over him. She beamed. And the look on her face was beautiful. Just like her baby when he smiled and drooled at me.

I will keep with the pc style, thankyouvery much. Causing hurt and pain is not my style. And that bitch saying what she said...kate..or whatever the fuck her name is....can suck my big, fat, stinky, smelly, stupid, wide ass. Right where it puckers.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 2, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I guess y'all can have a field day telling me YOUR truths...that I am fat and stinky. Will it make you feel better about yourselves that you "aren't liars" by going out of your way to say something negative?
> ...



Hey, hey, HEY!!!  Gracie is the same age as I am.  Let's not start tossing the "old" word around, shall we? 

Now actually, there's a real injustice.  I may actually find myself looking for a new job here in the next few months.  People are much more likely to discriminate against old people than they are against overweight people.  And age is something that is beyond our control.

Instead of worrying about all the poor fat people who are offended, why not worry about all the old people who are discriminated against.  The fat people can lose weight, the old people can't get younger.

Bottom line, the way I see it...if someone doesn't hire me, it's THEIR loss. : )


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Koosh, I like you too.
> But....if you think people are applauding folks who are obese by not telling them they are a bunch of fatties and that will make them UNfat...you are wrong. Mental issues come into play. Medical issues come in to play. Telling someone it is ok to be fat in unpc? No. It's called tact. Some can't help their weight. And telling her she looks good is telling your sister you love her and she is beautiful no matter what. And she is, isn't she?
> 
> I'm a liar. A big fat ugly stinky stupid smelly liar. A gal had her baby with her at the market. She oohed and ahhd over that baby and asked everyone within range if they thought it was the most beautiful baby they have ever seen. Um. No. That kids head was HUGE, as was it's body. And the ugliest face I have ever seen in all my years. But I said he was just darling and how proud she must be and to watch out when he gets older becaues the ladies will be all over him. She beamed. And the look on her face was beautiful. Just like her baby when he smiled and drooled at me.
> ...



  

That's the spirit! : )


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Ageism certainly exists and it is not talked about much.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 2, 2013)

drifter said:


> Ageism certainly exists and it is not talked about much.



So it begins...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-fox-is-not-dead-post7306273.html#post7306273




MeBelle60 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > As long as there are plenty of white seniors.
> ...


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I'm a liar. A big fat ugly stinky stupid smelly liar.
> 
> I will keep with the pc style, thankyouvery much. Causing hurt and pain is not my style. And that bitch saying what she said...kate..or whatever the fuck her name is....can suck my big, fat, stinky, smelly, stupid, wide ass. Right where it puckers.



You forgot OLD!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a liar. A big fat ugly stinky stupid smelly liar.
> ...



I'm a liar. An OLD big fat ugly stinky stupid smelly liar. 




Sorry guys. I guess a button got pushed somewhere. And don't even get me started on age and jobs. According to SSI, I can still work. Yes, I guess I can, if it is no more than 4 hours a day, I get to sit often, don't lift anything, have A LOT of bathroom breaks so I don't shit in my skirt and they are willing to hire someone with a helluvalot of knowledge but don't mind my little problems. But nobody around here will hire me..not when they have TWO colleges full of giggly perky flirty college girls willing to chat on their cell phones, ignore customers, and bat their eyelashes at everyone...and take less wages because they can't count out change and have to use the register to tell them how much to give back and then just dump it all in your hand without counting it back because 1) they don't know how and 2) they would have to put their cell phone down for a minute or so.


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2013)

What is it about conservatism? It seems to me as though their rejection of what they call "political correctness" is just a Carte Blanch license to be mean to others. In other words, an excuse for their narrow minded and shallow selves.

 Truthfully, I think the pathology lies within them rather than the people they ridicule. They are so self absorbed and so insecure that they can't feel OK with themselves unless their cutting someone else to shreds.

You look at any hot topic issue....gays, abortion, worker's rights, corporatism, the sick and elderly, religion, crime and punishment....now obesity...

Every single one of those topics, you'll find the bully come out....even with religion, it's not about God's love, it's about his wrath.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Ageism sounds like a good new topic, I haven't seen anything on it here.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2013)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Start one. I have some stories to tell about ageism. Oh man, do I.


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> What is it about conservatism? It seems to me as though their rejection of what they call "political correctness" is just a Carte Blanch license to be mean to others. In other words, an excuse for their narrow minded and shallow selves.
> 
> Truthfully, I think the pathology lies within them rather than the people they ridicule. They are so self absorbed and so insecure that they can't feel OK with themselves unless their cutting someone else to shreds.
> 
> ...



Everybody now!!!!!!!!!!!!


WALKING ON EGGSHELLS!

not to hurt?????????????????????


grow up!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2013)

No. YOU get a soul. Jaysus, girl. 

Wanna see how it feels? Want me to be unpc and tell you what I REALLY think about your picture avie? Huh? do ya?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> What is it about conservatism? It seems to me as though their rejection of what they call "political correctness" is just a Carte Blanch license to be mean to others. In other words, an excuse for their narrow minded and shallow selves.
> 
> Truthfully, I think the pathology lies within them rather than the people they ridicule. They are so self absorbed and so insecure that they can't feel OK with themselves unless their cutting someone else to shreds.
> 
> ...



Body shaming or body policing has become a fad just like slut shaming.

The article the lady wrote about not hiring overweight people and generally ranting about overweight people seemed over the top to me.

However, I am still remembering that big gulp law in new york, and that is a form of body policing that I also don't agree with.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2013)

Hulk: (picture a big fat OLD smelly stinky stupid one)

"I am getting angry. You won't like me if I get angry".


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> No. YOU get a soul. Jaysus, girl.
> 
> Wanna see how it feels? Want me to be unpc and tell you what I REALLY think about your picture avie? Huh? do ya?



Princess?

You talking to me?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I may do just that, it will have to be tomorrow though as I am getting tired and ready to logout for the night.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2013)

skye said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > No. YOU get a soul. Jaysus, girl.
> ...



Damn tootin' I am. So you wanna be the experimental guinea pig? You keep saying how much you hate political correctness. Wanna see what it's REALLY like confusing tact from truth or lies?


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 2, 2013)

WTH are you rambling about?
The person in the OP, Katie whatshername, is a UK Independent. 




Steelplate said:


> What is it about conservatism? It seems to me as though their rejection of what they call "political correctness" is just a Carte Blanch license to be mean to others. In other words, an excuse for their narrow minded and shallow selves.
> 
> Truthfully, I think the pathology lies within them rather than the people they ridicule. They are so self absorbed and so insecure that they can't feel OK with themselves unless their cutting someone else to shreds.
> 
> ...


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2013)

Calm down   Gracie Princess...don't give me an an hissy fit   relax...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Hulk: (picture a big fat OLD smelly stinky stupid one)
> 
> "I am getting angry. You won't like me if I get angry".



Light up a smoke, pour some wine and go relax in the music thread, you are perfect just being yourself (which is a nice person) don't allow what others say to make you change that.

nite


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2013)

wow people are so nervy


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2013)

I took a xanax. It's almost bedtime.
Thanks Drifter. You are a decent person.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2013)

skye said:


> Calm down   Gracie Princess...don't give me an an hissy fit   relax...



Hissy? I won't lower myself to be on your level and just let it all hang out and not care if it hurts you. If you are capable of being hurt.

Have a nice night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2013)

Those who would bully others because of their looks, their faith, their choice of attire, etc. etc. etc. are not expressing conservatism in any way, shape, or form.  Conservatism is consistently live and let live but just stay out of my face in your choice of how to live and don't expect me to have to conform to your choices.

Conservatism as defined in America in modern terms wants us all to have our rights secured and then to be left alone to be whomever we want to be, form whatever sort of society we wish to have, and live our lives as we choose.  That is the very essence of what freedom is to a conservative.

And on a personal level, I reject having other people set any kind of standard for what I must consider beautiful or ugly or attractive or repulsive or whatever.  One can be staunchly conservative and still have compassion for those who fall short of perfection.  Fat people do not always choose to be fat.  I have never met anybody who wanted to be fat.  Most hate being fat.  But until we have walked in the shoes of another, understand what medical conditions they endure, know what demons they must fight every day, I think it wrong to judge somebody.

If a person's size or weight has no bearing on how effective or efficient they do their job, then size and weight should not figure into whether they are hired or not.  If a certain appearance or physical ability is required in certain occupations, then size and weight could be a factor and there is nothing wrong with that either.

But I strongly resent anybody telling me that I am a bully or uncompassionate because my moral center and personal philosophy is conservative.  And if you don't like the way I look or dress or conduct myself, that is your choice.  But walk awhile in my moccasins before you judge me please.


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2013)

if people think that because they are fat ugly stinky islamic or  terrorists we have to respect them?
I don't think so....

get a new thicker skin and  stop whinging ..NOBODY GIVES A FIG!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2013)

skye said:


> if people think that because they are fat ugly stinky islamic or  terrorists we have to respect them?
> I don't think so....
> 
> get a new thicker skin and  stop whinging ..NOBODY GIVES A FIG!




Go fuck yourself. And I say that with a smile on my face and in the most kind hearted way.


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2013)

^^^ muah!  luv ya'


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2013)

still....if people think that because they are fat ugly stinky islamic or terrorists we have to respect them?



nope my dears. NOPE.


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> WTH are you rambling about?
> The person in the OP, Katie whatshername, is a UK Independent.



What does the politics of Katie whatshername have to do with the crap I see spewed here on a daily basis?


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 2, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > WTH are you rambling about?
> ...



I don't know. You brought it up _in this thread._



Steelplate said:


> *What is it about conservatism?* It seems to me as though their rejection of what they call "political correctness" is just a Carte Blanch license to be mean to others. In other words, an excuse for their narrow minded and shallow selves.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 2, 2013)

Political correctness (such as the speech codes in colleges) stems from a far left view that Orwell wrote so eloquently about in the book 1984. It's an attempt to intimidate the masses. Brainwashing through rhetoric. an attempt to convince people that 2+2=5.  It's an acidic and dishonest rhetorical device used to bludgeon ones political adversaries while not having to study information available. Some of the tools of political correctness include the race card. A metaphorical ninja throwing star usually used as a way to bypass facts and equate government with righteousness. A war-on-women meme was used as a way to deflect the encroachment of government into religious institutions. Political correctness is a bias wrapped in a psychobabble and disguised as a thought process.


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Just saying that you guys are the ones who take a hard line on just about everything....add to that, that conservatives in this thread are the ones seeming to agree with Katie whatshername


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Political correctness (such as the speech codes in colleges) stems from a far left view that Orwell wrote so eloquently about in the book 1984. It's an attempt to intimidate the masses. Brainwashing through rhetoric. an attempt to convince people that 2+2=5.  It's an acidic and dishonest rhetorical device used to bludgeon ones political adversaries while not having to study information available. Some of the tools of political correctness include the race card. A metaphorical ninja throwing star usually used as a way to bypass facts and equate government with righteousness. A war-on-women meme was used as a way to deflect the encroachment of government into religious institutions. Political correctness is a bias wrapped in a psychobabble and disguised as a thought process.



First off...most of the time when the race card is played? It's one of you saying something racist in nature...purposely I might add, so that when someone calls you on it, you can claim the "race card" has been played.

 Second... if you'd stay out of people's bedrooms and mind your own business, you wouldn't have half the problems your side does.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 2, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Not sure what you mean by 'you guys'... I also don't see where anyone is 'agreeing' with Kate whatshername.
Now that the you vs them has been dismissed, what do you think of the OP?


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I think it's a line of crap that some woman with the gift of genetics is pulling to make her shallow self feel better.

That's what fueled the rant against the right in this thread. I think that shitty self esteem rears it's head in all of us in one form or another. For some, they become introverts...wall flowers, if you will....not wanting to take chances and break out of their comfort zones for fear of failure or ridicule. 

The other manifestation is to put down others to feed that insecurity within themselves I think Katie(and a lot if extremists, right band left) falls into this category and many obese people fall into the former....which coincidentally, gives Katie an easy target....and she loves it, because she can simply say..."hey, look at the hippo!" , and that takes all eyes off of her.

So, there you have it...my semi professional analysis of Katie whatshername and people like her.


----------



## editec (Jun 2, 2013)

Good looks indicate good health.

It ought to be no surprise that what we think of as beauty really hasn't change all that much over the eons.

Now I know that some people with a PC  agenda will try to convince us that _beauty is arbitrary and culturally based_.

That's largely nonsense.

What humans find attractive sexually is programmed right into our genes.

Massively overweight, massively underweight?

Both are genetic turnoffs.

WE all know what healthy looks like.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 2, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



You know, I looked her up, she has a wiki page. She sure comes off as a class a biatch.


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2013)

editec said:


> Good looks indicate good health.
> 
> It ought to be no surprise that what we think of as beauty really hasn't change all that much over the eons.
> 
> ...



Oh....I know what you're saying....but that's not the point here....the point is that it does no one any good to call an obese person a cow. It makes you look like a dickhead and makes then feel like shit, which they will just turn on themselves and eat more.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 2, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Good looks indicate good health.
> ...



I don't want to call an obese person a cow, or otherwise insult them.  But I don't want to be expected to think they look good, either.  Or to buy into the idea that there is anything positive about obesity.  It is unattractive and unhealthy to be obese and I refuse to be forced into calling it anything else.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 2, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I agree with Kate whatshername.  Just like her, I don't think we should teach kids that "big is beautiful" (big meaning fat).  "Big" is unhealthy, not beautiful.

Although, I do kind of enjoy the way things are today.  There are so many fat people around that if I do get a little overweight it's not the stigma it used to be when I was young.  And, in fact, my fat self is actually pretty skinny by today's standards.  Because a lot of people today are not just overweight, they're obese.

I used to diet and try to keep my weight down for "looks."  Now I do it for health and to feel better.  Looking better is a nice side benefit, though.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 2, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Political correctness (such as the speech codes in colleges) stems from a far left view that Orwell wrote so eloquently about in the book 1984. It's an attempt to intimidate the masses. Brainwashing through rhetoric. an attempt to convince people that 2+2=5.  It's an acidic and dishonest rhetorical device used to bludgeon ones political adversaries while not having to study information available. Some of the tools of political correctness include the race card. A metaphorical ninja throwing star usually used as a way to bypass facts and equate government with righteousness. A war-on-women meme was used as a way to deflect the encroachment of government into religious institutions. Political correctness is a bias wrapped in a psychobabble and disguised as a thought process.
> ...



 Disagreeing with Pres. Obama is not a racist act. Redefining "racism" is a product of political correctness. The left plays the race card in the same manner certain religious extremists play the "infidel" card.

  If the right would stay out of people's bedroom and mind our own business we would have less problems?   It is the left that wants the government to pay for contraception. Why is this the governments job? Why does the left always want to control private activities? The left of course wants to invade people's bedrooms because they want the government to invade every aspect of people's lives, privacy and speech.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

editec said:


> Good looks indicate good health.
> 
> It ought to be no surprise that what we think of as beauty really hasn't change all that much over the eons.
> 
> ...



Some people do like curvy or extra weighted folks.

Historically someone with extra weight was seen as wealthy.

The only thing I see as any legit concern about weight is health.

Smoker's experience the same kind of concern, as do alcoholics.

Still, I would not discriminate as an employer against a smoker, drinker or overweight person. 

If you are qualified for the job you should get it.

If you are not attracted to a smoker, a fat person or heavy drinker don't date one 

Public "shaming" of smoker's, fat people and promiscuous people have become trendy, and all that body policing has allowed legislation to ban big gulps in new york, shame smokers where more and more the designated areas are nil and the general attitude is nobody likes you.

Being "un-pc" is really just a clever way to throw social stones and it is manipulated by the media just like this lady who wrote the article, influenced by politicians who like to ban gulps and designated smoking areas.

People are confusing social preference which they can chose without public shaming and without government assistance with rebelling against political correctness.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 2, 2013)

drifter said:


> Some people do like *curvy* or *extra weighted* folks.


Some people like their wimmen to sweat in the winter and smell like rotten bologna. Not me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Yes.  Those few 'conservatives' who want the federal government to outlaw abortion and/or gay marriage, for instance, are not conservative at all any more than are those who want the federal goernment to require the taxpayer to provide those free contraceptives, who want the federal government to make abortion on demand for any reason and at any stage legal everywhere, who want the federal government to recognize gay marriage, etc. etc.

True conservatives want the federal government to secure our rights and then leave us alone to form whatever sort of society we wish to have and pass whatever laws we need/want to govern ourselves.

True conservatives are perfectly willing to live and let live so long as our rights are secured and we are allowed the strength of our beliefs and convictions.  We will push back every time though when somebodies are in our face accusing us of being selfish or greedy or hateful or racist because we don't share THEIR beliefs and convictions. 

Anybody who thinks the federal government should have the power to assign the rights the people will have is not conservative no matter what rights he/she wants assigned.  The true conservative believes we are born with basic, fundamental, unalienable rights and the purpose of the federal government is to recognize and defend those rights and provide a structure by which the various states can function as both individual entities and also as one strong nation capable of providing the common defense against all who would threaten it.

All the petty, contentious, and sticky issues that some use to accuse, blame, insult, or coerce others are matters that the people themselves must handle under conservatism.  Those who want a Deadwood in its hellfire days should have that.  Those who want a Mayberry USA should have that.   Those who want a commune with all Marxist concepts should have that.   But none should be able to dictate to the others what sort of society they should be.

Life, liberty, property/pursuit of happiness require no mandatory or involuntary contribution by any other person.  All that is required is the other person's noninterference.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

American Communist said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Some people do like *curvy* or *extra weighted* folks.
> ...



In your personal life you can treat people whatever way you want as long as your don't assault them.

The article is not about bologna smells, it is about not hiring an overweight person because they are overweight.

It does not distinguish what is overweight either, so while you might be disgusted by someone 20 pounds overweight if they are qualified for a job they should still be hired.


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



No...disagreeing with Obama is not a racist act. Talking shit about a "bone through his nose" or some other nonsense like that is.

The left wants government to pay for contraception? Oh you mean that they want contraception to be part of the insurance exchanges that they themselves pay for? Imagine that....someone wants something to be part of the benefits package that they choose. That's called demand...and if one insurance doesn't offer it, I'd imagine the ones that include it will do much better.

BTW...what better solution to bring down the number of abortions in this country than to make contraception readily available and cheap? What's worse having contraception as part of an insurance package, or abortion? Oh yeah...I forgot...abstinence only. Well, that might be practical for the 3-5 out of a hundred that practice masturbation because they can't get a date, but for most people, it's not going to work.

I don't expect a rational, pragmatic answer because you guys are incapable of it. You just blindly believe the dogma that gets vomited out of hate mongers' mouths.

The left wants to invade the bedroom? Tell me how. The ONLY people I see telling others what they can and can't do is you guys on the right.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 2, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



  Yes, talking "shit" about a "bone in the nose" or some other nonsense like that is racist. Accusing somebody of racism because one disagrees with Obama's agenda is not racist.
Confusing the two is the art of playing the race card.

 Yes, the government wants to pay for contraception by forcing people who are against contraception to pay for it by government decree (Obamacare). Obamacare has nothing to do with choice when it becomes mandatory.  Also, who is talking about abstinence in terms of insurance? Abstinence is a private choice. I still want to know why it's the governments job to force people to pay for practices they don't believe in. As for myself, I love contraception. Contraception is my friend. Why am I obliged to be forced to pay for other people's contraception though? Why is it any of my business? If you are so concerned about how people have sex then buy your friends a condom but why drag me into your pathological interest in other people's sex lives? 

  By the way, you did exactly what I expected you to do. You deny that government is forcing itself into the bedroom and then you talk about why government should force itself into the bedroom. You say," What better way to bring down the number of abortions in this country than to make contraception readily available and cheap?". Of course contraception is already readily available and cheap so that argument doesn't even make sense.

  Here's my favorite part of what you said though. You said that you don't expect a rational pragmatic answer because "you guys are incapable of it", but right before this quote you insisted that people who disagree with you are busy masturbating because they can't get dates. LOL! Of course, in the left's world, the government should force everybody to pay for   someone else's porno, hand lotion and tissue so the ability for masturbation is readily available and cheap.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2013)

QL is what walking sticks would call "fat". Which also means she is not beautiful, right? Wrong. Oh. Wait. You are talking about 500 lb people. Wait a sec. Is there a limit to what "fat" is? Just so everyone knows whether they are a fat ugly person due to their weight, perhaps some of you should give us your ....ahem...rules...about what is fat and ugly to you so we can jot it down in Things We All Must Know book.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> QL is what walking sticks would call "fat". Which also means she is not beautiful, right? Wrong. Oh. Wait. You are talking about 500 lb people. Wait a sec. Is there a limit to what "fat" is? Just so everyone knows whether they are a fat ugly person due to their weight, perhaps some of you should give us your ....ahem...rules...about what is fat and ugly to you so we can jot it down in Things We All Must Know book.



It happens to men to, I am thinking of how people fat shamed Elvis, and also when Marlon Brando had gained weight they wanted him to walk around carrying mangos and displaying his belly in apocalypse now. Media tells us what is physically attractive and we are conditioned by it.

I came across this blog and liked what she had to say:



> The thing is? How I feel about myself isn't actually all that matters. It also matters that how I feel about myself is worthy of comment by virtue of an entire culture built around the exhortation and expectation that I should hate myself.
> 
> I don't need gold stars and infantilizing cheers for my radical rejection of a cultural imperative that tells me and everyone else to hate my body. I need people with privilege to be as angry about the fact they're asked to hate my body as I am.
> 
> ...



Also anyone who speaks out against fat shaming, must automatically be fat, (another sly dig trick used by fat shamers)


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Why should I have to pay? The Narcissist's question to everything....why should you have to pay for a life saving treatment? Why should you have to pay for a kid's 104 degree fever?

You like that huh? It's called sarcasm dipshit....look it up. But it's pretty fucking fitting when one of YOUR elected officials tell women to put an aspirin between their fucking knees.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 2, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



 You seem upset. Want a cookie?


----------



## Brawd (Jun 2, 2013)

drifter said:


> It happens to men to, I am thinking of how people fat shamed Elvis, and also when Marlon Brando had gained weight they wanted him to walk around carrying mangos and displaying his belly in apocalypse now. Media tells us what is physically attractive and we are conditioned by it.
> 
> I came across this blog and liked what she had to say:
> 
> ...




makes sense.

"'Plus-size' is just a euphemism for fat", kind of like high cheek bones, is a sign of a fat face, and by the looks of this OP poster I dont know where she gets off throwing stones from her glass house. 

High cheek bones and jowls, she is no one to talk. Maybe she needs bigger glasses. 

IMHO


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2013)

Brawd said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



She who? I'm confused.


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Not at all....just pointing out the Narcissim that goes along with "why should I have to pay?" If there was one program that you couldn't use if you needed to....I'd understand that thought process...but, if for some reason(God forbid) you'd find yourself in dire straits...those programs are there for you too. 

It's not "why should I have to pay?", it's "what makes us a better country?"

The whole "Atlas Shrugged" mindset is one self importance, self indulgence...Narcissism. I'm glad we don't belong to a culture like that...it's unsustainable. We can see it around us. Those that have, have an incredible amount. Those that don't have nothing...or would if we didn't have the programs we do. Those of us in the middle? We see our numbers shrinking continually.....and it's not for the better.

If this trend continues? Conservatives' worst nightmare is going to become a self fulfilling prophecy. You get enough disaffected people by way of greed at the top, there will be a huge shift to the left. You fear Socialism under Obama? You haven't seen Socialism. You talk tyranny? You don't know what tyranny is.

You have to remember...in this country, it's one man/one vote. Like it or not...we have a Democratic process. If you have enough people that see their country falling apart around them, their jobs disappearing and replaced with bullshit jobs with bullshit wages to the point where many can't afford to live in their own country without subsidation from government, you're going to see a hard swing to the left at the polling places.

The status quo of corporatism and government screwing over the masses has got to end. "Why should I have to pay?" Isn't going to cut it anymore. And it will be your own fault.....because of silly.little shit that you righties take a hard line on....4% tax increases on the truly wealthy, having birth control as part of the health care plan...it's asinine shit like that, that is going to turn this country on it's ear.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah who are you talking about Brawd?


----------



## Brawd (Jun 2, 2013)

Gracie said:
			
		

> She who? I'm confused.





drifter said:


> Yeah who are you talking about Brawd?



Sorry I wasn't clear, I meant the OP, if in fact that is her real picture in her profile. 

I changes the post to reflect what I meant.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

Brawd said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you mean the author of the article in the first post?



Pass that steamroller Brawd, I'll take a toke


----------



## Brawd (Jun 2, 2013)

drifter said:


> Brawd said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



No, I meant the OP Original Poster, not the author of the article but it would fit for her as well. People seem to be rather consumed with other people's life styles as I see a few others are as well.

I havent read the whole the thread because most of it nonsense, but there are people with real physical disorders where there metabolism dont function normally, thyroid problems etc. 

There is also a direct connection with the use of high fructose corn syrup and obesity that I didnt read, the body cant digest corn syrup like regular sugar. 

The food supply is the biggest issue not the after affects of the people forced to eat it. 

I do agree there is a problem, but not with people who have fallen victim to the food supply.

The word that kept coming to mind as I read the first two pages was superficial. 











I havent been here in a long time, just happened to see this thread, and thought I would ad my 2 cents. 

I am busy lately probably wont see me back in some time either.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 2, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



You're of course wrong in pretty much every point you made but at least you seem to have calmed down a bit. I hope the cookie was tasty. Now, let's see.... uhmmmm... you're doing what a lot of liberals do. You're equating conservatism with libertarianism. There are vast differences between the two even though there are a few areas of agreement. The same is true with progressive liberals and libertarians. Open borders, less military, drug legalization, etc. The alternative to Obamacare is not obliterating insurance. That's a straw man. 
 You accuse me of narcissism  because I don't want to pay for your rubbers. I think it's narcism to expect other people to pay for your rubbers, sponges, etc. My attitude is not a question of narcissism. It's a question of mandating new laws that most people don't want. It's a question of keeping the government out of our bedrooms. It's a question of freedom and privacy.  
 You reminded me that we have a democratic process. It would be nice however if we used it. Obama passed a government mandated insurance program against the will of the majority of people by conducting back room deals while promising waivers to politicians and lobbyists for their support. 
  As Obamacare becomes even less popular, more expensive and more intrusive I don't see this hard left voting swing that you predict. We'll see soon enough though.


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Yes we will....because it was the.obstructionism of the right that's been on display in Congress the past four+ years...THAT is what people are most angry about....and that falls directly into the lap of the right. Is it any wonder that Bachmann is leaving Congress? She.knows.she has no chance in hell of re-election....so she's bowing.out gracefully and gonna ride the Palin circuit for a while...maybe write a book.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 3, 2013)

I agree that Bauchmann had little chance of reelection. This is why the GOP encouraged Bauchmann to leave so her district would stay in republican hands. This is a good thing for the republican party. I know the left's argument centers on republican obstructionism but Obama has to take responsibility for his failed leadership one of these days. Even the mainstream press is turning against Obama. How long do you think Erik Holder is going to stay as attorney general? I give it 30 days or so. This white house is in such a quagmire of corruption that even politicians on the left are calling for investigations. Obama's house of cards is falling.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> I agree that Bauchmann had little chance of reelection. This is why the GOP encouraged Bauchmann to leave so her district would stay in republican hands. This is a good thing for the republican party. I know the left's argument centers on republican obstructionism but Obama has to take responsibility for his failed leadership one of these days. Even the mainstream press is turning against Obama. How long do you think Erik Holder is going to stay as attorney general? I give it 30 days or so. This white house is in such a quagmire of corruption that even politicians on the left are calling for investigations. Obama's house of cards is falling.



Are you sure about that?  When her opponent dropped out immediately after she did?  Bachmann is a classic target of unbridled leftwing hatred and frontal attack just because she is a conservative woman.  No minority or female who ever catches the imagination of the public and becomes a media star will EVER survive that kind of onslaught.  Okay Bachmann was a little different, had a few screwy ideas, and could be considered a tad exreme on this or that, but that was not what condemned her.  The ONLY reason she was so attacked was because of the unacceptable "R" after her name.

We know this because the left has some women who are far more bizarre, who commit much more extreme faux pas on a fairly regular basis, but none have an "R" after their name and none have much of a public following, so they are deemed acceptable.

And this is the cruelest cut of all the ugly world of PC.  When people's public careers can so easily be destroyed simply because they don't 'look right' or 'talk the right lingo' or embrace the right political party or ideology, I really despair that we will ever be able to get past that.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 3, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that Bauchmann had little chance of reelection. This is why the GOP encouraged Bauchmann to leave so her district would stay in republican hands. This is a good thing for the republican party. I know the left's argument centers on republican obstructionism but Obama has to take responsibility for his failed leadership one of these days. Even the mainstream press is turning against Obama. How long do you think Erik Holder is going to stay as attorney general? I give it 30 days or so. This white house is in such a quagmire of corruption that even politicians on the left are calling for investigations. Obama's house of cards is falling.
> ...



 Bauchmann was in charge of the Tea Party caucus in the House and yet they didn't do anything except sit on their butts. I'm not saying she was horrible, just ineffective. Plus she barely won in an extremely red district even though she spent six times the money of her political opponent. The only reason the democrat left when Bauchmann left was because there is no way for a democrat to win in that district unless it's against such a weak opponent. I think Sarah Palin fits more into your category. I have never seen a politician so abused, attacked and maligned right off the bat as Palin was. All because she had the audacity to be a republican woman.


----------



## editec (Jun 3, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Good looks indicate good health.
> ...



Calling a fat a person a cow is just fucking RUDE and CRUEL.

There's nothing POLITICAL (correct or otherwise) about that.


----------



## editec (Jun 3, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Political correctness (such as the speech codes in colleges) stems from a far left view that Orwell wrote so eloquently about in the book 1984. It's an attempt to intimidate the masses. Brainwashing through rhetoric. an attempt to convince people that 2+2=5.  It's an acidic and dishonest rhetorical device used to bludgeon ones political adversaries while not having to study information available. Some of the tools of political correctness include the race card. A metaphorical ninja throwing star usually used as a way to bypass facts and equate government with righteousness. A war-on-women meme was used as a way to deflect the encroachment of government into religious institutions. Political correctness is a bias wrapped in a psychobabble and disguised as a thought process.





The only thing I might add to the above is that PCism also attempts to lay claim to the HIGHER MORAL ground.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Bachmann founded the tea party caucus in the house, but being comprised of only about 60 members it could have only so much influence.  And the caucus itself has been a target of unrelenting dishonest attacks and accused of all many of things--another example of bullying attacks wrapped in PC concepts--that have successfully dminished the tea party in public perception.  And just like the Democrats, we do have Republicans who are far more concerned with getting re-elected than with getting anything done or actually doing anything positive and important for the country.  So they shun the tea party that would be a positive influence if it was allowed to do so.

It was interesting that only one Tea Party member endorsed Bachmann during the last presidential campaign.  This no doubt because the PC crowd had been so successful in marginalizing her. 

PC is indeed a cancer in our society, and perhaps not the largest threat to our constitutional concepts of liberty and self governance, but it is definitely a threat.  It has become one of the most powerful weapons of the left.

In private life, it hurts feelings, is hateful,  and sometimes takes away opportunities for people.  In public life, it can ruin careers and take away people's livelihood.

I can find little justification for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2013)

I do agree that it was even worse for Sarah Palin as she was a much greater threat to the left.  I have never seen so vscious, unrelenting, and downright cruel hatred intentionally thrown at anybody.  And they want us to believe that liberals are the 'compassionate' and 'caring' ones.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 3, 2013)

If only we treated Palin in Bachman in a PC manner instead of laughing at their unbelievable idiocy. After all, they can't help that they are idiots.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> If only we treated Palin in Bachman in a PC manner instead of laughing at their unbelievable idiocy. After all, they can't help that they are idiots.



The problem with that comment is the hypocrisy of the left to laugh at Palin but give Joe Biden a pass, along with Obama. If Palin is an idiot then Obama must be brain dead.

 [ame=http://youtu.be/BzugbGTj_k4]Biggest Gaffes and Mistakes of Obama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 3, 2013)

American Communist said:


> I know that's over in Londonistan but here in America Fat People and Smokers are gonna' pay more for their "Free" Obama "Care".
> 
> Now I want EVERYONE to chant: "U-S-A! U-S-A!"


Fat people and smokers cause more costs by their own behavior.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > I know that's over in Londonistan but here in America Fat People and Smokers are gonna' pay more for their "Free" Obama "Care".
> ...



So does unprotected sex, so does having kids, most especially those out of wedlock, so does catching pneumonia or falling off ladders or jay walking or wrecking your car or picking wild mushrooms or swimming with sharks or engaging in any kind of risk.  So what shall we assign as unacceptable behavior so as not to increase costs?  Are the unnecessary risks you take somehow more politically correct than those who gain weight or smoke?

The fact is, freedom allows risk taking and living as we choose to live.  However, freedom also requires that the choices any of us make about anything should not require contribution or participation by anybody else without their express consent.  That is the component that makes Obamacare and programs like it criminal when put up against concepts of personal liberties, choices, options, and opportunities.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 3, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > If only we treated Palin in Bachman in a PC manner instead of laughing at their unbelievable idiocy. After all, they can't help that they are idiots.
> ...



Here's the difference: I don't start sniveling and whining if someone calls Biden or Obama an idiot. I don't require you to be PC, in other words, but in this thread some of the rightwingnutters are whining that Palin and Batshit Bachmann weren't treated in a PC manner.

The irony is off the charts!


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I think perhaps the deffiniton of PC should be worth discussing. I hate political correctness but I'll bitch like a little girl if I see hypocrisy in action. I think it's important to point out the hypocrisy of the press when it occurs, along with politicians and political parties. When an institution (the press) derives double standards from deciding who gets the PC treatment and who doesn't then they should be called on it. That's the problem. Political correctness being practiced on Hillary Clinton but not on other female politicians because they have a different political view point is pretty dishonest, pathetic and hypocritical.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 3, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > I know that's over in Londonistan but here in America Fat People and Smokers are gonna' pay more for their "Free" Obama "Care".
> ...



Ya know, I keep hearing that. I wonder how much of that is true though. Smokers and fat people generally die sooner than later.   People who are not fat or don't smoke may live longer but their last 5 to 10 years seems to consist of more money being spent on operations, more depends, a longer stay at a convalescent hospital, etc. 
 I have absolutely no evidence to suggest one life style is more expensive to society than the other life style but I have lots of questions about the validity of your argument.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 3, 2013)

Bauchmann (sp?) and Palin are both whackos.  I didn't determine that by listening to what other people had to say about them, I determined that by listening to them speak.

I'm from Alaska.  Do you ever wonder why Palin has become so unpopular in her own state?  Well, not really her own state, anymore, we don't want her.

One of the first things she did that got my attention, not in a good way, was when she used her position as governor to try and get back at her sister's ex-husband, who was (I think he still IS) a State Trooper.

I can't stand that kind of abuse of power.  If the bitch would do that, what else would she do?  What other little personal vendettas did she have in mind?

Like I said, I didn't really have a problem with her before that came out.  That was just the tip of the iceburg, though.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a problem with fat.  And lately I've been struggling to keep my weight under control because I have a lot of financial problems right now.  Eating comforts me.

So I have to fight back.  Today, I am going to regain control.  I am at the very top of the acceptable weight range for my height.  If I gain a couple of pounds I will be "overweight."  This is not acceptable.  I have to summon all my resolve and willpower to fight back, to stick with a healthy eating plan.

When I battle the problem like this, as I have done my whole life, and then someone wants me to say they're beautiful even though they're fat, I say...bullshit.

I don't think fat is beautiful, it's ugly, ugly, ugly.  That's why I fight it so hard.  If you want to be fat, go right on ahead, but I think your fat is ugly.  I think my OWN fat is ugly, for crying out loud.  Now that doesn't mean I can't like or even love you for other reasons, but your fat isn't going to be one of them. 

And we're not even talking about the health aspects, yet.  Which is probably even more important to me now that I'm older.  I'm married and my husband isn't really that concerned about me carrying a little extra weight...he never has been.  But I want to be as healthy as I can be.  So I have to fight my desire to keep eating Hershey's chocolates all day long to comfort me in my stress.

Not to mention...I just feel so much better physically AND mentally when I have my weight under control.  If I'm going through tough times I need to be on top of my game.  And that means keeping my weight within an acceptable range.

For all those who have just given up and decided to embrace their fatness...groovy.  I can't do it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm ok with my plump bod. More cushion for my poor hip joints. I have nice legs too, even if I do say so myself. I just hate having the extra weight on my poor ankles that have to hold me up. Most of my problem is belly fat. It just likes me too much to go away. So..I live with it. If people think I am ugly, ok. That's on them, not me.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh..and yes. I can see my toes. 

I guess, for comparison...my body is very close to Queen Latifa's but take about 20 lbs off her and that's me. Wish I had her face, though. I think she is beautiful.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> When I battle the problem like this, as I have done my whole life, and then someone wants me to say they're beautiful even though they're fat, I say...bullshit.
> 
> I don't think fat is beautiful, it's ugly, ugly, ugly.  That's why I fight it so hard.  If you want to be fat, go right on ahead, but I think your fat is ugly.  I think my OWN fat is ugly, for crying out loud.  Now that doesn't mean I can't like or even love you for other reasons, but your fat isn't going to be one of them.
> 
> ...



I guess it depends on the person and what they consider fat.

While you may not find fat people attractive, I can honestly say I have found some fat folks attractive and also a lot of just slightly overweight people attractive.

I also find naturally thin people and super fit people attractive.

It just depends on the individual person for me.

I have not found myself attracted to someone physically who is morbidly obese and in a  serious medical crisis because of the massive weight, but I suspect if I got to know a person in that condition, I could find them attractive mentally or emotionally.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 4, 2013)

drifter said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > When I battle the problem like this, as I have done my whole life, and then someone wants me to say they're beautiful even though they're fat, I say...bullshit.
> ...



I once read a book called "Such a Pretty Face."  It was about men who prefer heavy women...obese, even.  It was quite intriguing.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > American Communist said:
> ...


At first I know two guys with a hole in their throat. One of them is a neighbor of mine and he still smokes sedulously. What do you think does such an operation and the following therapies cost? And why do you think do health insurances benefit people who live healthy with bonuses?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 4, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



 I'm not sure that knowing two people who have a hole in their throat answers my question. 
 Why do health insurances benefit people who live healthy with bonuses? Because they will be around longer and consequently pay more?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



I think your post here merits response.  I so agree.   As a dedicated conservative, I of course am not a Hillary supporter though I think she would have made a far better and much less destructive President than Obama has been.  But her dodging and weaving out of political expediency and her outright dishonesty when it comes to things like Benghazi are offputting, and she is a modern American liberal who as senator voted liberal almost all of the time and avoided voting at all on anything with potential to be controversial.  I mention this only to emphasize that I do not admire her politics in any capacity and have no affection for her as a person.

Evenso, I bristle and get really angry when I see her parodied in unattractive ways just because she is female.  I get really angry when she is mocked or caricatured in ways attacking her feminine qualities.  Attack her politics, okay.  Attack her dishonesty or her words, okay.  But to attack her because she is a woman?  Not okay.  And the scorn and ridicule heaped upon her feminine qualities pale when compared to what the hateful have heaped upon Bachmann, Palin, and other strong conservative women.

The same kind of insulting hatred is not targeted at guys because they are guys.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 4, 2013)

"A visiting NYU business professor is on thin ice after tweeting that fat students lack the willpower to complete a doctoral dissertation.

Geoffrey F. Miller, a visiting associate professor of evolutionary psychology on leave from the University of New Mexico, made the statement late Sunday.

&#8220;Dear obese PhD applicants: If you didn&#8217;t have the willpower to stop eating carbs, you won&#8217;t have the willpower to do a dissertation,&#8221; he wrote &#8212; driving home the discriminatory point by adding &#8220;#truth.&#8221;

&#8220;That&#8217;s a shocking statement. A person&#8217;s body says nothing about their academic skills or integrity,&#8221; said Megan Davis, a grad student at NYU&#8217;s Steinhardt School of Culture, Education and Human Development. &#8220;I don&#8217;t think he should be invited back as a guest lecturer.&#8221;
Visiting NYU lecturer makes waves with offensive Tweet about fat people - NYPOST.com


----------



## Ravi (Jun 4, 2013)

I guess you won't be voting for Chris Christie when he runs for pres.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 4, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> "A visiting NYU business professor is on thin ice after tweeting that fat students lack the willpower to complete a doctoral dissertation.
> 
> Geoffrey F. Miller, a visiting associate professor of evolutionary psychology on leave from the University of New Mexico, made the statement late Sunday.
> 
> ...



Can you imagine using the same logic in other situations?
 "Dear pregnant PhD applicants: if you didn't have the willpower to stop having sex (or at least have an abortion), you wont have the willpower to do a dissertation".
  "Dear homosexual PhD applicants: if you didn't have the willpower to stop decorating, you won't have the willpower to do a dissertation".
  "Dear skinny PhD applicants: if you didn't have the willpower to start working out, you wont have the willpower to do a dissertation".
  "Dear Asian PhD applicants: if you didn't have the willpower to kill Godzilla, you wont have the willpower to do a dissertation".
 " Dear midget PhD applicants: if you didn't have the willpower to kill Dorothy and Toto, you wont have the willpower to do a dissertation".
  It is quite amazing how much bias and bigotry exists in college campuses, especially among the professors.
   "Dear associate professor applicant: if you didn't have the willpower to shut the hell up before revealing your idiot bias you wont have the willpower to do a dissertation".


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 5, 2013)

Ravi said:


> I guess you won't be voting for Chris Christie when he runs for pres.



So....you thought that I wrote the email?

"A visiting NYU business professor......"

And pay attention to the use of quotation marks.



You should read more carefully.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > "A visiting NYU business professor is on thin ice after tweeting that fat students lack the willpower to complete a doctoral dissertation.
> ...





"Dear Asian PhD applicants: if you didn't have the willpower to kill Godzilla, you wont have the willpower to do a dissertation".


Be advised....our Japanese friends are restricted by their constitution: 
"Article 9 of the Japanese Constitution is a clause in the National Constitution of Japan that prohibits an act of war by the state. The Constitution came into effect on May 3, 1947, following World War II. In its text, the state formally renounces war as a sovereign right and bans settlement of international disputes through the use of force. The article also states that, to accomplish these aims, armed forces with war potential will not be maintained,...."
Article 9 of the Japanese Constitution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Don't you think Godzilla knows this???

'Else the big lizard wouldn't keep molesting them!!!



Good to have you here, Johnny....that was clever stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2013)

For some years now, I have been reading various essays by a culture warrior by the name of Bill Lind.  I don't always agree with him on every subject, but this thread reminded me of an essay on political correctness written more than a decade ago.  It didn't garner much attention then.  But it is thought provoking and I think merits some attention.  The ideological brainwashed and cognitively challenged probably won't even bother to read it as it is fairly lengthly and scholarly.

I just found it again.

Excerpted:



> Where does all this stuff that youve heard about this morning  the victim feminism, the gay rights movement, the invented statistics, the rewritten history, the lies, the demands, all the rest of it  where does it come from? For the first time in our history, Americans have to be fearful of what they say, of what they write, and of what they think. They have to be afraid of using the wrong word, a word denounced as offensive or insensitive, or racist, sexist, or homophobic. , , ,
> 
> . . . .If we look at it analytically, if we look at it historically, we quickly find out exactly what it is. Political Correctness is cultural Marxism. It is Marxism translated from economic into cultural terms. It is an effort that goes back not to the 1960s and the hippies and the peace movement, but back to World War I. If we compare the basic tenets of Political Correctness with classical Marxism the parallels are very obvious. . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Jun 5, 2013)

Right. Because not calling black people n*ggers is just like Marxism. Or Nazism. Or something equally retarded.

Sometimes I wonder how you people find your way out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't recall referring to black people at all.   Obsessing over skin color seems to be your schtickt Ravi.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Because they will be around longer and consequently pay more?


So I enabled you to provide evidence by your own


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 5, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Because they will be around longer and consequently pay more?
> ...



Do I have to? I wouldn't even know where to start. As I said before, I WONDER if fat people and cigarette smokers cost more in the long run than people who live longer and squeeze money from government in the last five to ten years. I haven't a clue. Just posing a question. It doesn't really matter with Obamacare though. As we see the middle class get taxed more and PRVATE medical records a thing of the past and the IRS growing in size and scope and all the things Obama said weren't going to happen... happening. Then all vegans, carnivores, smokers, people who aren't as sexy as smokers (boring vanilla non smokers if you will), all have something in common now! The government owns us! I hope plantation life is fun! Dibs on the master's wife!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 5, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> "A visiting NYU business professor is on thin ice after tweeting that fat students lack the willpower to complete a doctoral dissertation.
> 
> Geoffrey F. Miller, a visiting associate professor of evolutionary psychology on leave from the University of New Mexico, made the statement late Sunday.
> 
> ...



I disagree with Professor Miller.  I believe obese applicants will have the willpower to do a dissertation as long as they have plenty of snacks to eat while working on it.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 5, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> For some years now, I have been reading various essays by a culture warrior by the name of Bill Lind.  I don't always agree with him on every subject, but this thread reminded me of an essay on political correctness written more than a decade ago.  It didn't garner much attention then.  But it is thought provoking and I think merits some attention.  The ideological brainwashed and cognitively challenged probably won't even bother to read it as it is fairly lengthly and scholarly.
> 
> I just found it again.
> 
> ...



Okay, then, so what is it that's wrong with attacking women for their feminine qualities, which you were lamenting earlier.  For being women?  What if I don't like women?  Why shouldn't I be able to criticize them that way?  Why can't I be free?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > For some years now, I have been reading various essays by a culture warrior by the name of Bill Lind.  I don't always agree with him on every subject, but this thread reminded me of an essay on political correctness written more than a decade ago.  It didn't garner much attention then.  But it is thought provoking and I think merits some attention.  The ideological brainwashed and cognitively challenged probably won't even bother to read it as it is fairly lengthly and scholarly.
> ...



Now that's funny. PC for me but not for thee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > For some years now, I have been reading various essays by a culture warrior by the name of Bill Lind.  I don't always agree with him on every subject, but this thread reminded me of an essay on political correctness written more than a decade ago.  It didn't garner much attention then.  But it is thought provoking and I think merits some attention.  The ideological brainwashed and cognitively challenged probably won't even bother to read it as it is fairly lengthly and scholarly.
> ...



Hey I am the number one opponent of political correctness in the USA.    Any time somebody's career, livelihood, reputation, or opportunities are put up as a target to be destroyed because he or she used the 'wrong' word, the 'wrong' phase, or the 'wrong' position or side on something, I will push back on that every single time no matter who he or she is.  When a person's personal beliefs or vocabulary have absolutely no bearing on the job he or she will do, those should be off limits for discussion.

But I will also stand up for civility, compassion, and rail against pure hatred and malicious garbage heaped upon people and will personally resent when they are ridiculed and are cruelly attacked for how they look or how they choose to live their lives.  I have little respect for those who go out of their way to insult, belittle, or try to hurt people just because they don't like them or don't like their poliics or lifestyle or physical characteristics.   That has nothing to do with political correctness.  It has everything to do with common decency and civility.

And as a woman, I particularly resent the double standard applied to women who will be attacked and ridiculed and maligned in ways that would never be applied to a man.  That also has nothing to do with poliical correctness and everything to do with common decency, civility, and fair play.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



So, you only advocate political correctness when lots and lots of people agree in their negative assessment of someone and it appears that they are ganging up on the person?  Is that it? Only then should we try to enforce poltiical correctness, but not just for the incidental remark here and there?

What you call insulting, belittling or "trying to hurt" someone, other people  would just call "criticizing" them.  

What's wrong with criticizing someone for their lifestyle?  Say I don't like people whose lifestyle includes having sex with small children.  Why shouldn't I be able to speak out about that, and even be rather blunt about it.  Oh, that's okay, you say?

So is it just that you want to decide when it is okay and when it is not?  

Regarding the women who you say are attacked, ridiculed and maligned in ways that would never be applied to a man, could it be it's really because those particular women are ridiculous?  Nobody ever treated Condoleeza Rice that way, just to name one example. Not that I recall, anyway.  That's because she was a class act.  Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachman...not.

I agree with you that sometimes the public gets pretty cruel and hateful, and sometimes I cringe.  Sometimes I take the side of the person they're maligning.  But sometimes I also recognize that the person they're targeting...kind of asked for it.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You're still just saying that PC is okay when you agree with it but not when you don't.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2013)

You haven't gotten anything right that I have said in years, Ravi.  I don't expect anything different from you today.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



If that is the way you interpret my post, well that's the way you interpret it.  I expect little else from some and will just leave it to those with good reading comprehension to come to their own conclusions.  If you do not know the difference between political correctness and just pure evil, hateful sexist, racist characterizations of people, I doubt anything I would say would convince you of that difference.

I can recall a LOT of scorn, ridicule, and cruel characterizations made of Condoleeza Rice and a lot of it, maybe most of it, had nothing whatsoever to do with her role as Security Advisor or Secretary of State.  Most of that is still out there on the internet for anybody who wants to look.


----------

